# 120x55x50 Cm "The end of the rainbow "



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*120x55x50 Cm "The end of the rainbow "*

So Here we go again . But this time around , I have everything ready except for the most important part... the damn tank . I have literally threw money at people and stores for this 75 gallon rimless tank and the sales keep flopping. It started with Aquainspiration breaking the last tank in stock that I put a deposit on , then my buddy who runs one of the biggest tropical fish distribution in southern Ontario not being able to get to the glass that would have built my tank to local glass not being able to deliver . But we are almost there . I hope to have the tank by the end of next week. For now I have the following equipment and fish all ready to roll

Equipment

Stand 
200 lbs of seiryu rock
5 pieces of root like driftwood
Ada aquasoil
48" finnex ray 2
48" finnex 24/7
Co2 direct injection from the fish room . The tubing was actually built into the walls when I renoed my basement 
Ferts: home brew ei liquid dosing ( same ones many of you have bought from me over the years). I also dose my own root pills that I have made .

Fauna:
5x dwarf neon rainbows 
30x paskas blue eye rainbowfish
6x featherthin rainbows 
25x gertrudae rainbows. 
4x peacock budgeons
10x celeb rainbows 
10 x rice fish 
6 or 7 sae

100plus black chocolate shrimps

Flora: to be continued


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't wait Jimmy your tanks are awesome I'm sure this one is going to be no different. What are you using for filtration?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

planter said:


> Can't wait Jimmy your tanks are awesome I'm sure this one is going to be no different. What are you using for filtration?


Thanks man. I'm going to be using a eheim pro 3 . It's just enough filtration but not enough water flow for my liking . I will also put in a small power head to keep it moving . Still waiting for the glasssssssssss gosh. Thanks planter for the props bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Finally got the cabinet painted , got the tank made , rocks are ready to go . I'm looking to do a split scape with a winding trail going towards the back , creating a elevated back for the depth perception . Want to submit this one for the aga and and iaplc if it's good enough .

I also picked up 
6 bags of Ada aqua-soil 
Very fine river gravel by seachem 
Root wood 
Root tabs ( home made). 
My own ei formula 
River rock , random rocks to create the back elevation

I'm gonna do a prelim hardscape tonight













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


>


Please tell me that the rear pane of glass is going to be fully supported on the underside?

My own 75G "Cube-ish" (30" x 24" x 24") reef tank failed several years back now because of ~exactly~ that reason&#8230; my stand didn't _completely_ support the entire base of the tank (I made the stand the exact dimensions of the tank, then routed the edges to give a "finished" look&#8230; the routed edges caused the problem - losing that extra material on all 4 sides put too much pressure on the seams)


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

man I am so glad you responded with that, because I was gonna ask if anyone had this issue. I am going to put a piece of wood there to extend that area and make 3 right angle pillars to support it. I was a bit sketched out about it, but I figured it would be ok... apparently not.. So thanks a bunch man. I can definitely see it giving out now.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool nice rocks. From Aquainspiration?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> man I am so glad you responded with that, because I was gonna ask if anyone had this issue. I am going to put a piece of wood there to extend that area and make 3 right angle pillars to support it. I was a bit sketched out about it, but I figured it would be ok... apparently not.. So thanks a bunch man. I can definitely see it giving out now.


I'm not saying it ~will~ happen, but it did to me! (Search for my thread: "Dang It!")

IMO, It's a lot easier to prevent any issues now (whilst the tank's still barren) than it is to attempt to remedy any issues later!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah Jimmy I would not fill it the way it is. Best to support along the entire base.

Where did you score then tank?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

planter said:


> Yeah Jimmy I would not fill it the way it is. Best to support along the entire base.
> 
> Where did you score then tank?


Ya good call boys . The back glass is actually not on the bottom piece so it's not supported . It will def fail at some point especially with the back of the tank being built up super high for the depth perception .

My buddy who is a fish distributer made it for me . Custom to get a bit more depth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

cb1021 said:


> Cool nice rocks. From Aquainspiration?


Yup all from Ai , I'm gonna nuke it with muriatic acid to sharpen and darken the look . Some pieces look pretty dull . I'm gonna follow what harry did on his post . His turned out very nice .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice looks good.

Where's that prelim hardscape bud? Anxious to see what your vision is.


----------



## PlantedTank (Apr 15, 2016)

jimmyjam said:


> Ya good call boys . The back glass is actually not on the bottom piece so it's not supported . It will def fail at some point especially with the back of the tank being built up super high for the depth perception .
> 
> My buddy who is a fish distributer made it for me . Custom to get a bit more depth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well now I'm nervous... my entire tank is sitting on two pieces of rigid foam insulation... hopefully enough to support edges :S



jimmyjam said:


> Finally got the cabinet painted , got the tank made , rocks are ready to go . I'm looking to do a split scape with a winding trail going towards the back , creating a elevated back for the depth perception . Want to submit this one for the aga and and iaplc if it's good enough .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like how that cabinet came out, nice work.
With that side shot you can really see how that extra depth is going to work out well for your envisioned scape. Sounds like you have big plans, can't wait to see it!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Man between you, cb1021, plantedtank, default and Harry all doing tank builds I'm freaking tempted to setup another tank...

You guys are killing me.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

planter said:


> Man between you, cb1021, plantedtank, default and Harry all doing tank builds I'm freaking tempted to setup another tank...
> 
> You guys are killing me.


Do ittttttttt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Did the muriatic was as suggested my Harry , Here is a before pic























After...































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

jimmyjam said:


> Did the muriatic was as suggested my Harry , Here is a before pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh...liking the muriatic acid look. so sharp.


----------



## PlantedTank (Apr 15, 2016)

Definitely an improvement!! I think I caught a slight glimpse of the scape....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jimmyjam said:


> Want to submit this one for the aga and and iaplc if it's good


What's aga? iaplc? some kind of contest? website? magazine? I am a little bit lost with the terms.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> What's aga? iaplc? some kind of contest? website? magazine? I am a little bit lost with the terms.


It's where the big boys play

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2015/index0e.html


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> Did the muriatic was as suggested my Harry , Here is a before pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the stones look better. They should contrast much better with the plants. I never heard of this technique until I saw Harry's post. I wonder what dragon stone would look like after an acid bath.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> What's aga? iaplc? some kind of contest? website? magazine? I am a little bit lost with the terms.


Hey it's good to see your still in the game big fishy . Those contests are the top international aquascaping contests in the world . I think shooting for the stars will at least land me on the moon .... hopefully 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is what I have so far for the hardscape . I plan to have two paths with different diameters leading to a trail to he back of the tank . I think I have created decent depth perception with the hardscape but I think a great deal will have to be fine tuned as the plants grow in . I plan to have hc at some of the slopes where you can see the ground near the back , then more glosso or marailea as I move forward in the scape to show Depth . I also plan on using pearl weed and rotala rotundafolia and some sp green to do the same contrast in depth. Aside from that I think I will go with a lot of rare and common moss, rare bolbitis , buce, rare Anubias for the scape .

I'm about to do a quick soak of the tank to make sure 1). It doesn't leak ,2). The substrate will hold its form . Then I will drain elevate the back a bit more , sit on it for a day or two , get some comments by you guys on the hardscape. I will start planting in a few days and add my sand path and random smaller rocks last.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Jimmy that looks fantastic. How many bags of ada soil did you use?


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Seeing as I have little experience in the hardscaping with rocks scene, take my opinion with a grain of salt. I like it, but my first reaction was that the right side is a bit too busy with rock. Maybe take one of the foreground rocks out, or move it?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks planter... the setup took a beating once water was added. I used a great deal of river rocks to create the elevation in the back, so once the water was added, the ADA sunk into the cracks and I lost a bit of height. But fear not my friends, it has only diminished some of the height in the back and a few of the stones fell over , which I can make back with a bit more ADA and adjustment and additions of lava rock supports. I used a total of 5 bags of ADA for a 87 gallon tank,... not too bad overall. I hope to have the tank planted very soon.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Jimmy what did you do to get that height? Stack rocks?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

planter said:


> Jimmy what did you do to get that height? Stack rocks?


Yes strategic stacking of river Rock, and larger rocks on top then capped with Ada . It Took a lot of wrk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> thanks planter... the setup took a beating once water was added. I used a great deal of river rocks to create the elevation in the back, so once the water was added, the ADA sunk into the cracks and I lost a bit of height. But fear not my friends, it has only diminished some of the height in the back and a few of the stones fell over , which I can make back with a bit more ADA and adjustment and additions of lava rock supports. I used a total of 5 bags of ADA for a 87 gallon tank,... not too bad overall. I hope to have the tank planted very soon.


Yeah I know that feeling I had to re-adjust my layout 3 times because the soil sinking into all of the crevices. It's very disappointing to see your work literally fall apart in front of your eyes knowing there is nothing you can do about it other than re-working after its flooded.

It's that same feeling you get as a kid when you whip your last tennis ball a little too hard at the school wall. All you can do is stand there watching that ball clear the edge of the roof and disappear forever. Sure you can check the other side of the building but as your running around the building deep down inside you know it's gone.

Lol. I know it's a little dramatic.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> Yes strategic stacking of river Rock, and larger rocks on top then capped with Ada . It Took a lot of wrk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5 bags not bad it looks like a lot more was used. My 36x18 took three bags


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

lol ... the dreaded sinking feeling dum dum dummmm..

ya man only 5 bags.... its because I put a crap load of river rock in the back to take up space.. river rock that I bought 80 bucks a yard vs 45 bucks a bag is much cheaper lol. It also creates more stability in the back . That was actually just 4 bags, I have 1 more bag that I will top up before planting and adding the sand



planter said:


> 5 bags not bad it looks like a lot more was used. My 36x18 took three bags


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Poseidon said:


> Seeing as I have little experience in the hardscaping with rocks scene, take my opinion with a grain of salt. I like it, but my first reaction was that the right side is a bit too busy with rock. Maybe take one of the foreground rocks out, or move it?


Hey pos, I see what you are saying. The scape is a 1/3 to 2/3 slit, and to maintain all of the soil on the right, I had to add a crap load of rocks to sustain the slope. Also remember, this is just the hardscape, some of the plants will grow on top of the rocks and soften it up. A lot of the smaller shorter rocks will not even be visible once the plants grow in. If it is still busy after month 2 of growth, then I will adjust as needed. I do appreciate the input, keep them coming =)


----------



## PlantedTank (Apr 15, 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

jimmyjam said:


> Hey pos, I see what you are saying. The scape is a 1/3 to 2/3 slit, and to maintain all of the soil on the right, I had to add a crap load of rocks to sustain the slope. Also remember, this is just the hardscape, some of the plants will grow on top of the rocks and soften it up. A lot of the smaller shorter rocks will not even be visible once the plants grow in. If it is still busy after month 2 of growth, then I will adjust as needed. I do appreciate the input, keep them coming =)


lol. No problem. I'm sure you're right and it'll look awesome. Looking forward to the finished/mature affect--especially b/c I'll be looking for a 75g rimless in the next month or two as well
jake


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see your setup bud thanks for the input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Just tied some fissidans fontanus and fissidans geppi . This will be part of the. 100 or so pieces of moss, ferns and rare low lighters on lava rock . I hate tying moss. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is what I have so far . That was a lot of work lol























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renesis (Nov 17, 2014)

Looking really good!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Just picked up some more rare moss




































Red moss




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Are they Homalia sp. "Rosa"?

because it kinda look similar to Heteroscyphus zollingeri and Plagiochilaceae sp."Cameroon"


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yup its rosa, and its def not Cameroon, you can see the Cameroon higher up on the post, I have both and the rosa is super small compared to it . Now that it has been growing in, it looks even better.



bigfishy said:


> Are they Homalia sp. "Rosa"?
> 
> because it kinda look similar to Heteroscyphus zollingeri and Plagiochilaceae sp."Cameroon"


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice work so far Jimmy


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys . So here is a update

I did a huge water change to clear out some of the powder green algae after the initial cycle . The tank looks pretty clean now 
I added 20 celebs rainbows, 40ish galaxy rainbows , 7 cories, and 2 peacocks , I had 3 but the female got stuck in the net and i didn't see it when transferring , so it died . Booo, and lots of endless ( which I have tons of if anyone is looking )

I added the trail of mini gravel but I might take some out to add a sand blend . I find the mini gravel is still too big . But one thing was for sure , for this scape it was important to add the trail last in order to avoid crap all over it . I would do it again in the future .

In regard the finnex 24x7 light . I don't like the 24/7 option . I think it produces more algae , waste energy and eventually will burn the bulbs out quicker . I feel the transformer and it's hot even at night

Here are some pics 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, beautiful! Love the elevation of the rocks.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

The tank is slowly growing in . Most of the plants are slow growing. This is something new for me as I am usually setting up super fast growers , pumping co2 to the max and light as well . This is much more difficult to handle lol. In regards to the led, It's good for this tank but I see much better growth and colour with my t5h0 setup . I'm not a huge fan of the finnex for high tech tanks . I wouldn't do it if it was for a Dutch setup . I guess there's a reason why most contest tanks still use t5ho . I would also hang my lights again instead of letting it sit on the tank, the higher Column fish get better lighting and visuals this way . I recently added some mts for the dust alage , More dwarf rainbows , 3 different corys and some dark chocolate shrimps . I also got really into Taiwan bee shrimps again . I turned my moss tank into a shrimp setup . Check out the extreme blue bolts !































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

looks fannnnntastic. Really cool slope, never seen one that aggressive. I've seen paths with sand but nothing like a sloped path.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks man , I actually bought some Ada sand to cap the small rocks , I like that fine look much better . In regards to the path, I'm not 100 percent set on the shape . I need to create better depth perception by narrowing the path more as the path goes back . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks epic Jimmy nice work


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow. That's really coming together!!!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's some pics from a few weeks ago . I have moved a few things around so far . I got some staghorn around that time which I nuked and have calmed down . Since then the hair algae kicked in a bit so I added 6x sae, 3x dr fish , 10x Otto , 4x silver fox . Along with that I also added trips of emperor budgeons. I hope the males start showing colour soon . During this time I have also made 5x 15 gallon custom shrimp tanks , 30 gallon shrimp tank and another 10 gallon tiger shrimp tank . It has been busy to say the least . Has anyone else used then 24x7 by finnex ? How do u like it ?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is the new shrimp rack .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Left side , Strong side !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks nice. So many varieties


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

ya having this many varieties makes it tickey to maintain.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Got some new Anubias nana petite , mini gold, buce blue purple ready to roll


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the scape and nice shrimp rack jimmy if only I had the time..


----------

